# Inquisidor Hector Rex, Forgeworld



## Guntor (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello folks,

here is my last paint job, i need opinions, advices, etc... about this mini, specialy about the NMM tecnic, the face and the robe, but i accept all comments about the mini. Thak you very much!!!

Pics:


































































Details

Base:

















Thunderhammer:

















Left shoulder pad:










Storm shield:










Face & right shoulder:

















Robe:
































Thank you all again!!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

He looks a beaut. It might just be the camera, but the NMM looks a bit flat. 
The robe and face are spot on.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:shok: That's a seriously nice model!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

That is a gorgeous model
plus rep for you good sir


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

I love it, +rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

primeministersinsiter

He looks a beaut. It might just be the camera, but the NMM looks a bit flat.
The robe and face are spot on. 



I was thinking the same but it probably is just the camera. Its a very nicely painted model well done


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lovely model, how did you find it? do you have any pics of hte model in its pieces? its a brilliant FW model and you have given it a more than deservign paintjob, it looks awesome to me but the NMM looks a wee bit flat as others have said. May be the camera. I cant paint NMM at all though so have so rep my friend


----------



## Guntor (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you all, the NMM is not flat at all in my opinion may be the camera has the answer XDD. I don't have photos of the model in its pieces but i can say that the original sword was wicked and i had to change it for the thunderhammer. The rob was also spoilted in some points.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice job. Apart from the NMM it's hard to fault it- perhaps a wash of gryphonne sepia on the trim of the shoulder parts will sort it out. Other than that, I like it a lot!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Really nice mini.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fabulous my friend


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

beautiful paint job. My only critique is that I'd have positioned the hammer in a more upright position. It looks a little awkward as it is. Otherwise, brilliant. +rep.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job on the model, i would recommend with your NMM that it isn't necessarily flat but as a technical NMM goes it isn't strictly correct either. I would have had less coverage with your highlighted areas and greater contrast helps. 

You need to follow the highlights along the surface shapes to make it a convincing NMM, also try gently glazing the lighter areas with your base colour to darken it a bit and then add pure white on the very edges to give it that little extra umph. I hope that helps, generally the most convincing NMM has a black shade colour and a white highlight, everything in between defines the metallic colour you're trying to imitate.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As Moo is the man for nmm I will certainly not gainsay him. I do have a suggestion however for the pic itself. You may want to try taking the pics again with a darker background as that will probably solve the washed or flat look problem that is going on in these. Especially since from what I can see that model is superbly done.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I have this mini still in pieces but you have done a fantastic job there my friend +rep
I only hope i can do mine justice one day too :grin:


----------



## Guntor (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you very much folks for the comments and de aids, they are all wellcome!!!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks great dont do a thing to it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Moo  Very well done, I have this minis and have started on it, this though gives me a reasonn to work on it some more.


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

The inquisitor look fabulous, only white parts (white I with skull on the shield, white I on knee etc...) looks too thick and rough to me ... Great base, BTW k::so_happy:


----------

